# Lecteur MP3 non reconnu



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est mon premier message sur ce forum. Je viens de passer à Mac après des années sur des PC. Je suis plus que ravi de mon choix.

Je possède un lecteur MP3 samsung YP-k3j QB/XET

Je suis surpris en le connectant à mon imac qu'il ne le reconnaisse même pas comme un disque externe. Le lecteur Mp3 se charge normalement mais Mac OS (tiger - j'attends le Leopard par la poste) n'affiche rien lorsqu'il est connecté.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

t'as besoin d'une application spéciale pour avoir accès au contenu de l'appareil. en effet ce style de lecteur on souvent besoin de cela. Il faut aller voir sur le site de Samsung


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Merci déjà pour cette réponse. Cependant j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil chez samasung et je n'ai rien trouvé. Y aurait-il une adresse préférentielle pour trouve cela?


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

moi j'ai trouvé : il faut une appli pour pouvoir gerer le contenu de cet appareil. Et il n'ya aucun support pour mac dévellopé par Samsung ... donc il te faut un PC sous Win pour l'utiliser. Aucun autre moyens.


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Merci ! C'est bien ce que je craignais...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2007)

C'est ainsi pour beaucoups. J'utilise un Néonumeric NM3 (Balladeur) et un Néonumeric NPMPF-1 (Balladeur et APN) il faut aussi une appli spéciale, mais elle existe pour Mac à la condition d'être sous Tiger minimum


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2007)

Et avec le plug-in Itunes d'Archos pour Itunes ? Ca fonctionnait avec certains lecteurs et avec Itunes 6.
Est-ce toujours d'actualit&#233; ?


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Et avec le plug-in Itunes d'Archos pour Itunes ? Ca fonctionnait avec certains lecteurs et avec Itunes 6.
> Est-ce toujours d'actualité ?



Je ne comprends pas comment installer le plugin. De plus, il est prévu pour la version 6 d'itunes et nous en sommes à la 7.5... Pourtant ce serait une bonne solution !


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2007)

Il faut le mettre dans user/toi/bibliothèque/Itunes/plug-ins.
Chez moi ça fonctionne toujours avec la version 7.5 et un baladeur Mp3 no-name.
Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ça fonctionne chez tout le monde pour n'importe quel appareil.


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Il faut le mettre dans user/toi/bibliothèque/Itunes/plug-ins.
> Chez moi ça fonctionne toujours avec la version 7.5 et un baladeur Mp3 no-name.
> Ce qui ne veut pas dire que ça fonctionne chez tout le monde pour n'importe quel appareil.



Serait-il possible de m'envoyer le fichier car j'ai l'impression que celui disponible sur le net n'est pas correct. Ou alors je ne fais pas ce qu'il faut (novice sous Mac). Celui que j'ai se termine par l'extension .sit... est-ce normal?


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2007)

Ben oui. Les fichiers ".sit" sont compress&#233;s. 
Double clique dessus et &#231;a devrait ouvrir StuffIt Expander.
Si tu ne l'as pas sur ton disque t&#233;l&#233;charge le ou t&#233;l&#233;charge "The unarchiver".
de toutes fa&#231;ons tu auras toujours besoin d'un logiciel pour compresser/d&#233;compresser.


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Ben oui. Les fichiers ".sit" sont compressés.
> Double clique dessus et ça devrait ouvrir StuffIt Expander.
> Si tu ne l'as pas sur ton disque télécharge le ou télécharge "The unarchiver".
> de toutes façons tu auras toujours besoin d'un logiciel pour compresser/décompresser.



Merci ! J'ai Suffit mais il ne veut pas décompresser les .sit. Avec ubnarchiver, ça marche nickel.

MAIS

J'ai placé le plugin au bon endroit et lancé Itunes. J'ai connecté mon lecteur... et rien ne se passe. Vraiment désolé de vous solliciter ainsi... Faut-il faire une manip spéciale pour voir le lecteur.


----------



## Invité (11 Novembre 2007)

Non, il suffit de lancer Itunes et de connecter l'appareil.
En revanche, en fonction de la capacité du disque et de la vitesse de connexion, il peut être utile d'attendre un dizaine de minutes.
Si ça ne marche pas, je n'ai pas d'autres idées.
A l'exception bien sur de l'utilisation de VPC, Parallels, boot Camp, etc et d'installer l'application Windows. (et la prochaine fois, regarder la compatibilité des appareils achetés )


----------



## jojodanslalune (11 Novembre 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Non, il suffit de lancer Itunes et de connecter l'appareil.
> En revanche, en fonction de la capacité du disque et de la vitesse de connexion, il peut être utile d'attendre un dizaine de minutes.
> Si ça ne marche pas, je n'ai pas d'autres idées.
> A l'exception bien sur de l'utilisation de VPC, Parallels, boot Camp, etc et d'installer l'application Windows. (et la prochaine fois, regarder la compatibilité des appareils achetés )



Ok, merci à tous!


----------



## bmoncanard (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Sindanárië pourrais-tu me dire comment tu utilises un nmp3 neonumeric sous osx.

Je viens de le recevoir et c'est frustrant de ne pas le voir monter sur le bureau.
D'autant plus que sur leur site il n'y a rien. 
Juste :
_"Mac OS reconnais votre lecteur mais les programmes livrés sur le CD d'installation ne seront pas accessibles (PCnetPC, My Memo & My Logo. Cependant, votre baladeur sera reconnu comme un disque dur externe, de ce fait vous pourrez transférer manuellement vos fichier de votre Mac au baladeur par simple copier/coller ou glisser/déposer."_

Merci


----------

